# My best friend won't text me back and call back.



## wertyguy (Sep 12, 2013)

Its driving me crazy when I text my best friend and ask question and he won't reply back. I even try to call the same day because I am worrying what was up with him and he won't answer my call. I don't know if I said something bad on text that upsets him. Our text convo went exactly like this..

Me: "Hey bro, what are you up to right now?"
-4 hours later
Him: "Hey bro, i just woke up because im sick. What are you up to??"
-4hours later
Me: "Hey bro, nothing really because we plan to go in university. but its ok, I hope you are going well soon".
2 days later I txted hhim again
Me: "Hey bro what are you up to today?"
3 hours later I tried to call him but he didn't answer so I txted him again 2 hours later.
Me: "hey bro do you still feel sick today? Because I would like to visit you at your place."

2 days later I haven't heard anything from him. I don't know whats going on. I don't know what to do. Im not sure if he is upset on me or something bad happen to him. I plan to text him in the next couple of days but it really worries me and its driving me insane. 

Guys and Gals let me know what you think..


----------



## maxreed56 (Mar 31, 2015)

I know this is TERRIBLE advice but this is what I would do.
I would immediately go and check his social media accounts and see the last time he posted.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I find the quantity of "bros" to be unacceptable. Good day sir.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Give it a few more days and see if he gets back in touch with you, and if not chase him up again. Maybe see if you can engineer a bump into situation


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

He kind of sounds like me. Sometimes it only takes me seconds to reply, other times it takes me days. This could be for various reasons: maybe he's busy, isn't a big texter to begin with, or isn't feeling up to texting/socializing right now (you said he wasn't feeling well.) Wait about a week and try to get ahold of him again if he hasn't tried to contact you by then.


----------



## Camel (Apr 7, 2015)

Doesn't look like a best friend really. You should try to invite him a couple of times, text or call him only once, don't make repeated calls, that's important. Then if he doesn't reciprocate, then don't contact him about 2 weeks or even a month. If he's a real friend, he will get in touch. If not, you could always find better friends.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

wertyguy said:


> Its driving me crazy when I text my best friend and ask question and he won't reply back. I even try to call the same day because I am worrying what was up with him and he won't answer my call. I don't know if I said something bad on text that upsets him. Our text convo went exactly like this..
> 
> Me: "Hey bro, what are you up to right now?"
> -4 hours later
> ...


How long have you been friends? Do you feel you can trust him?

Maybe he just got ill and doesn't want you to get involved so he doesn't respond. Or he is not really eager to maintain the friendship, or he is going to hide something etc. There can be different things, nobody knows for sure.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

maybe he's still sick and too tired to do anything? or maybe he thinks youre being clingy and is annoyed?


----------

